# spray tail with my airless



## iPaintitGreen (Feb 1, 2017)

I work with a friend on his jobs occasionally. He always uses a Fuji HVLP gun. When its a large amount of cabinets, it takes forever (especially with primer) and I'm never 100% satisfied with the coat. I have a HVLP rig too, but I've been painting furniture with my airless and liking the results more. So the other day I brought my airless to do a prime job. He primes with the waterborne Duralaq and it is like water. I started off with a fine mesh filter and a 111 tip. I kept getting a tail, finger, whatever you want to call it, at the bottom of my fan. I had the pressure at the midway point. I tried turning the pressure down, up, I swapped filters, I tried about 3 different size tips, and no matter what I kept having the finger. The only point where it seemed to get better was with a 211 and the pressure turned all the way up but the primer is so thin it was just dumping loads on. I've never had this problem before, but I've also never sprayed this primer with this rig. Any ideas what the problem could be? The fact that I pretty much tried out every part I own for the rig and kept getting the same results makes me think it is just the primer.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Too big of a tip. If it is like the consistancy of water you are better served with an 09. You won't find these on the shelf though, special order.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Try a 208 or 308. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iPaintitGreen (Feb 1, 2017)

I guess I will have to get one on the way if I'm going to keep using this primer. I remember spraying fences with stain back in the day with a 111 so I figured it would work fine for this. Guessed wrong I suppose.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

iPaintitGreen said:


> I guess I will have to get one on the way if I'm going to keep using this primer. I remember spraying fences with stain back in the day with a 111 so I figured it would work fine for this. Guessed wrong I suppose.


How could you spray a fence with a 2" fan? Start enlarging your fans. For a fence I spray with a 313, 413. Cabinets and trim 311, 411. Walls 515, 517, 619


----------



## iPaintitGreen (Feb 1, 2017)

MikeCalifornia said:


> How could you spray a fence with a 2" fan? Start enlarging your fans. For a fence I spray with a 313, 413. Cabinets and trim 311, 411. Walls 515, 517, 619


lattice and small railing type fences, I didn't mean like a 6ft tall cedar fence lol


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I like a 213 for dutch lap siding...probably on an island here.

211 FF for cabs. I feel like the smaller fan size gives much more control. Obviously, for ceilings or what not that would not be the ideal setup.

We used to spray BIN through a 619, when we did fire work. I wouldn't recommend that anymore.

I've never used anything under an *11 for acrylics. I had some *08s that we used on clears and things. With the way the acrylics are going, I might bust out an 08 for some Breakthrough next time. I do have a desk that I'l be working on for the wife, so it would be a good time to experiment.

When I've used an 08, I don't know that I've ever had pressure over 1600 or so. When you have the pressure down, the gun condition is really important. You can slide by with worn out springs, seals and bushings at 2500psi, but it will show really quickly when you don't have the pressure there to slam it shut.

I'd say you have a gun issue...replace or rebuild.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I'll also mention that your triggering motion can have an effect. I used to use a 4 finger gun, but I found that my trigger release was taking too long. When I switched them out for two finger guns, I was able to let off of the trigger quickly...I don;t know how to describe it other than a "slide off". 

It seemed that by letting the trigger "hard release", I could avoid tails and spitting. I'm sure that it has more to do with the condition of the seals and seats, but that hard slam off of the trigger can help with a mediocre gun.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Have you guys ever had a bad tip right out of the package? I bought a 209 to spray advance on trim, and it fingered really bad. I should have taken it straight back to the store.

I think I bought a bad 413 once too.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Have you guys ever had a bad tip right out of the package? I bought a 209 to spray advance on trim, and it fingered really bad. I should have taken it straight back to the store.
> 
> I think I bought a bad 413 once too.


Yup. Got 6 new 515's When I bought a new Graco. Couldn't figure out why it was tailing then just dying. Thought something was wrong with the pump as I had just put a brand new tip in it... Put another brand new tip in it (after screwing with it all for about 45 mins) and no problem. Back in business.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep, it's happened to me too. I'd like to try the Tritech tips but I couldn't find a place to order from.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Ordered some from here a month or so ago.(not sure if posting the link is a violation, if so mods please fix. I apologize). 

pontiacpaintsupply.com/products/tritech-industries-t93r-ultra-finish-series-reversible-airless-tip


No issues with seller or shipping. An uneventful purchase which is what I like. 

Probably not the best price but best I could find. They had 5% off when I ordered. 

I'm going to place another order soon. I live in the state tritech manufacturers and it would have been cheaper and easier to order tips from a UK eBay seller than to buy in person locally. 

I stumbled upon Pontiac and I will probably buy all my tips from then until someone or something better comes along. (unless I need some weird size and can't wait then I'll have to buy a titan or Graco locally). 

Plus side, the tritech tips fit titan guards and other industry standard unlike Graco racx. I'm not sure why Graco isolated themselves. If their racx tips were truly good they now can't sell them to titan,airlesco, homendepot users. 
at least Graco still makes the racv guards. 





slinger58 said:


> Yep, it's happened to me too. I'd like to try the Tritech tips but I couldn't find a place to order from.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

